# sheepshead mon and tues.



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice looking sheepheads you have there. Should be some good eating.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah they gonna be deee___ licious. I had some help catching these from *flashman*. hes a member on here but i dont think he post very often anymore.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice ones...jeez that's a buncha sheeps.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> Nice ones...jeez that's a buncha sheeps.


maybe when you come down for scouting trip before oct. we can spend a day sheepshead fishing.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

save some for us to catch!

u are doing too good at this


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

clinder said:


> maybe when you come down for scouting trip before oct. we can spend a day sheepshead fishing.


Pick a good looking weekend this month and LMK!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

all right/ u need a room??


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like a good day on the water.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

clinder said:


> all right/ u need a room??


Yep, lets shoot around some dates. Weekends good for you?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking cooler of convicts


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> Yep, lets shoot around some dates. Weekends good for you?


monday's and tuesday's best for me! also the fishing .. ion mondays and tues you prety much got anyplace to yourself... can you do it say come on a sun afternoon and leave tues.?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> monday's and tuesday's best for me! also the fishing .. ion mondays and tues you prety much got anyplace to yourself... can you do it say come on a sun afternoon and leave tues.?


????????


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

clinder said:


> ????????


Should be able to. You catchin them from a boat or bridge/pier? What else is biting?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

caught these under a bridge. they are biting on pier also and jetties. averything prety much biting. should be some reds around very soon also. not in big numbers but they will be few.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

My dad's ready for a vacation if you don't mind him coming along. You think it'd be best to chase sheeps the whole time or what else should we bring?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

we will fish the pier for sheeps and the beach for reds. so bring a 14-17pound setup 6ft. rod or so for sheeps and a casting cut bait rod for reds. nothing complicated just keep it simple. simple always works best for sheepshead and reds. we will split the time between the two .


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good, PM me your number again and I'll give you a shout when I get home.


----------



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

clinder said:


> caught these under a bridge. they are biting on pier also and jetties. averything prety much biting. should be some reds around very soon also. not in big numbers but they will be few.


If I may ask....what bridge?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Falconerga said:


> If I may ask....what bridge?


opcorn:


----------

